# Alpine Service



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a 9885 demo from best buy about a month ago... was supposed to work fine, sold it on here and then get contacted the buyer that it didn't work right.. refunded his money and got it back.

Shipped it out Monday 3/31 to Alpine service center in Long beach...not it is not that far so got there late the next day.... and just arrived today at 11am on 4/4.

looks like they had got it Tusday night, fixed it wed and shipped out Thursday

Came with an receipt that says service action: electrical part, replace component, front pcb, switch

doesn't get much better than that for turn around.... I will test it to be sure and then put it back up for sale.

Official Alpine service center FTW


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

They fix stuff fine, their customer service I think is what has gotten hard knocks. I have called over several times only to get responses they are reading off a computer screen.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Unfortunately that seems to be the way of all customer service now. 

Try calling Microsoft. Luckily my company works closely with the division we deal with, and our technical support goes straight to level two support.

Unfortunately you can't talk to a live person who actually has product knowlege very often anymore.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

It's been hit or miss with them for me. 

Had an older CVA-1005 that the monitor motorization died. Sent it off and had it back within a week.

Display died on my CDA-7998, sent it off and got it back almost 2 months later with a 2 page repair order. 

But I can't complain too much. They both work great now and I'd have no hesitation to send them more stuff.


----------

